# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Driving Dreams

## MrGrEmLiN

I really like those dreams in which I&#39;m driving cause I&#39;m sixteen so I can&#39;t drive real cars yet. The thing is that when I drive in dreams the brakes will not stop the car or the direction will be all screwed so I always hit something&#33; I also drive motorbikes sometimes and they&#39;re too fast for me to controll them&#33; Has anyone ever had this kind of dreams?

----------


## Tornado Joe

The unpredictability of mechanical objects in dreams is pretty common. Just like light switches and digital clocks. Instead of stepping on the brakes and waiting for the car to stop (as in real life), you have to step on the brake and WILL the car to stop - imagine it stop before it actually does. It becomes more of a dream control issue.

----------


## Man of Shred

I get dreams like these too. I&#39;m learning to drive so the dreams helpa  bit. I have a problem with brakes too.

----------


## Elwood

I hit a tree doing 350 on a tricycle. lol&#33;

----------


## Wildman

I have a lot of those, except they&#39;re always nightmares or almost. 80% of the time the dream ends in a crash or death or plummetting into nothingness, or else I&#39;m generally trying to drive and completely out of control. Lately, I had one of those where the accident was actually avoided though, surprisingly.

----------


## Alban

So glad this topic got started.
I have regular driving dreams, usually on a motorbike or just cycling and almost always driving down endless twisty-turny lanes through Englishy countryside.

Without variation my driving dreams are always pleasent and relaxing.
No crashes or oblivion or destruction or anything like that.
Although there&#39;s usually an uneasy feeling that I&#39;m searching for something I can&#39;t find.

When I&#39;m driving a car it ALWAYS starts raining and getting really difficult to see.

Wonder what the symbolism of _that_ is?

----------


## pj

I was driving in a lucid last night - ended up driving at the request of a DC as my lucidity was fading.  The car was TERRIBLE - an smoky old station wagon with sloppy steering.  I could barely keep it on the road.

Driving in my dreams... it seems I&#39;m usually a passenger, now that I think about it.

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

> So glad this topic got started.
> I have regular driving dreams, usually on a motorbike or just cycling and almost always driving down endless twisty-turny lanes through Englishy countryside.
> 
> Without variation my driving dreams are always pleasent and relaxing.
> No crashes or oblivion or destruction or anything like that.
> Although there&#39;s usually an uneasy feeling that I&#39;m searching for something I can&#39;t find.
> 
> When I&#39;m driving a car it ALWAYS starts raining and getting really difficult to see.
> 
> Wonder what the symbolism of _that_ is?[/b]



Maybe you want something in life you&#39;re not getting because you get obstacles like the rain in your dreams. It&#39;s weird your driving is pleasant, though, my mom used to drive well in dreams, too most people just have no control over the car&#33;

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

Just getting my threads back to my post list...

----------


## djm

I've had driving dreams for as long as I could remember; I see them as more symbolic than relating to actual driving. For example, when I was ten years old, I used to have dreams like I was stuck alone in a car, in the passenger seat, with the car hurtling uncontrollably down a hill, and I had no way of stopping it. 

These dreams changed over the years, to sitting in the passenger seat with someone driving, then eventually to taking the wheel on my own, sometimes having difficulties, sometimes able to drive perfectly, to sometimes driving along with a trusted friend in the passenger seat to help me through things. 

I remember at another period, dreaming that someone I thought held all the answers I needed at the time was unable to move my car around a tight corner,  but another person was. 

So, I see these driving dreams as representative of the development of the self, in a way: as a child, I was unable to act independently and without someone else to 'take the wheel', so to speak, and this showed up in my dreams. Later on, I was able to take the wheel but still encountered problems (= beginning to stand on my own two feet, learning by making mistakes etc). Sometimes I needed a friend to help me get on the right path, and this showed up in my dreams. 

Do you guys ever have bike dreams as well? I've had them a lot, in addition to car dreams, and they are also deeply symbolic to me. Such as the time I dreamt that I was riding a bike around a street, but felt "very scared of losing control or of leaving the ground" :p

----------


## Burns

Cool! I always wondered why the brakes never work while I'm dream-driving! I didn't realize other people have the same problem.

*adds to list of dream signs*

----------


## momoftwo

When I drive in my dreams, it's often a standard, which IRL I don't know how to drive that well.  Also, I am generally either small or the car dash is huge and I can't see the road that well.

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

> When I drive in my dreams, it's often a standard, which IRL I don't know how to drive that well. Also, I am generally either small or the car dash is huge and I can't see the road that well.



Thanks a lot for your post!! Coming back to this thread just reminded me I had a driving dream last night!!!  ::D: 

Well I can't drive yet, so by now I'm kind of a better driver in dreams!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, I have issues dream driving too, I'm just cruising around when I make a turn and nearly hit a few things or people [but I'm typically being chased so I have na excuse]. I've had this dream even before I started to learn how to drive so it doesn't bug me that much, espeically since I drive pretty good in my dreams... 

Now if I hit a person then that'd be another story... Though when I drive IRL I'm the one who's freaking out more than anyone else with my dad going "Oh, you just hit those parked [imaginary] cars." or "You dodged the parked car but you hit the one in the other lane..." It's rather distracting...

----------


## skysaw

Add me to the list of dream drivers whose brakes never work! They always slow down the car a little, but never stop it.

----------


## mute_80hr

I dream of both driving and being a passenger fairly often. I have dreams where my dad (who usually drives me places IRL since I can't) is driving me, then falls asleep at the wheel, which makes me panic. I tend to wake up before anything more happens though. The dreams where I'm the one driving I'm usually pretty confused and scared in. Breaks and gas aren't really featured in my driving dreams; just the fact that I'm in a car, who's with me (and/or driving), and my surroundings.

----------


## ThatBacon

It's strange, I'm 16 and I can get my license in a couple of weeks, and I've been learning how to drive for months, but I don't remember having one dream about driving.

----------


## Caradon

> I really like those dreams in which I'm driving cause I'm sixteen so I can't drive real cars yet. The thing is that when I drive in dreams the brakes will not stop the car or the direction will be all screwed so I always hit something! I also drive motorbikes sometimes and they're too fast for me to controll them! Has anyone ever had this kind of dreams?



Yeah, every time I am driving in a dream. either the brakes fail, or I cant control the car, or it wont start. I always try to make sure when I'm driving in real life, that I am watching for these kinds of things to happen. so I can notice it and become Lucid.

----------


## blindfold_off

Back when I was younger I would have dreams of driving some awesome cars. I never knew what they looked like on the outside but they handled well and would go damn fast in my dreams.

----------


## nzguy

Yes! Funny you should create a topic about this. I dream about driving every night  ::D: 

Not as fun/scary as real life though

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

> Yes! Funny you should create a topic about this. I dream about driving every night 
> 
> Not as fun/scary as real life though



I can't agree with that! If real life driving is better than dream driving I'll be having the time of my life when I take my driver's license... And I don't think I will! :p

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Whatever dude Dream Driving is so much funner than Real Life driving for instance.

1) Changing the car
2) Changing size of car
3) Changing speed of car
4) No traffic rules

These things are possible in dreams which makes it so much funner if you do this in real life you get a ticket/jail time/liscense taken away.

----------

